#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Unable to display mail merge results using Preview Results function

## trandle

Hi,

I successfully created a mail merge document that utilizes Excel for it's data source.  Upon selecting the "Finish & Merge" menu option, I am able to successfully print the intended documents, however, unlike previous mail merge document I've created in the past, I am unable to use the scroll feature in the "Preview Results" ribbon to scroll through and view each merged document.  In prior documents this feature has always performed perfectly.  Even though I am able to successfully print, I cannot view the results of the merge.  I must have done something wrong but cannot figure it out.  Any assistance would be appreciated!

----------


## macropod

Mailmerge previews only give a general idea of what the output will look like. Fields that calculate their output via IF tests and the like often don't display correctly, or give the correct results, in the preview. Any number of people have come unstuck printing the preview instead of executing the merge and printing its output.

----------

